# "My" Ragamuffin Babies



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

I'm sorry if this should go into the Breeding section. I wasn't sure, so, since it IS pictures, I'm posting it here. Again, I apologize if these pictures should have gone into the Breeding section!

I thought i would share pictures of the litter of Ragamuffin babies I am raising. My CP is the daddy, and Brownie (who belongs to my friend Kate) is the mommy. Kate is letting me raise the kittens and it's been wonderful. Though I know it's gonna hurt like heck once they leave me!

They are 15 days old today. So here are some pictures (there's lots of them, so I apologize.

Here's the group:

















Now for the boys:

Skywalker - Blue Mink and White, adorable lad that's always on the go, well, as much as his wobbly legs will take him! I can tell he's going to be a lot of fun to play with!

























Obi - Natural Smoke Mink and White, very sweet boy, I think he'll have a personality like his uncle, my Dreamer!

























Now for the girls

Pamdé - Natural Mink Torbie and White, I love her color and pattern! She's a sweetie, but full of spunk! And definitely can sass me when she doesn't get her way! She's just a great princess!

























Naboo - Seal Tortie Point, OMG!! She is SO sweet! She LOVES to lay on her back in my hand and have me give her tummy rubs! If she didn't already have a home lined up, I doubt she'd ever leave!

























And last, but certainly NOT least!
Leia - Blue Mink Silver Torbie and White (I think, it's hard to tell yet), she is sweet and sassy! She makes me laugh a lot, she can be rather bossy sometimes, but definitely sweet all the time!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Toooo cuuttteeee, especially the last pic. What is Ragamuffin's again? Ragdoll and what other breed :?:


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

kitkat said:


> Toooo cuuttteeee, especially the last pic. What is Ragamuffin's again? Ragdoll and what other breed :?:


Ragamuffins are basically cousins of Ragdolls. In the beginning they were the same breed, Ragdolls, but over time they became two different breeds. So, Ragamuffins are an actually breed, not a Ragdoll/Persian (or whatever) mix


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

If I could I would...have a ragmuffin kitten. The pictures are so adorable. Thanks for sharing. I can't wait to see more as they get a little older.


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrh they are sooooooooooo cute


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I have loved watching these little guys over the last two weeks -- they are soooo special. I can't wait to see their coats develop. I love in these pictures how some of their eyes aren't open all the way yet -- I have never seen that. 

So...are you going to keep Leia?  By the way, please send me Obi.


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

ForJazz said:


> I have loved watching these little guys over the last two weeks -- they are soooo special. I can't wait to see their coats develop. I love in these pictures how some of their eyes aren't open all the way yet -- I have never seen that.
> 
> So...are you going to keep Leia?  By the way, please send me Obi.


I have NO idea which one I'm keeping! Oy! They are ALL so special and have their own personalities. I just adore them! Giving them up is gonna hurt like heck!


----------



## skittle (Apr 16, 2005)

SO cute! And I love their names.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

They are adorable, and love the Star Wars names. Can I see a pic of mum?


----------



## Adrienne (Jan 15, 2005)

What cutie little babies.


----------



## Nero the Sable (Oct 28, 2004)

Cute! Star Wars names!


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

emma_pen said:


> They are adorable, and love the Star Wars names. Can I see a pic of mum?


Here ya go!

Here are the proud parents.

This is Brownie, she's the momma, she is a Natural Mink and White Ragamuffin, this was taken right before she got pregnant.









And this is my CP. He's a Cream-Silver Lynx Point and White Ragamuffin, this was taken a few months back when he was in his full winter coat.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Thanks. Wow - they are beautiful. I want to steal CP 8O :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Aww, I love kitten pics!


----------



## Zoe&Nuny's Mom (Nov 30, 2004)

Beautiful kitties anc I love the names. Your CP looks identical to my Zoe's dad. This is my Zoe.

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v203/Tuxie/100_0376.jpg


----------



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)

Awhhhhhh.....they are sooo cute!!








The mom & dad are great looking cats, the babies are going to look great when they get older.


----------

